# C. Alfs Soda Water Charleston



## bottlekid76 (May 22, 2012)

Hi all,

 Some folks might think i'm crazy, but with the historical significance of being Charleston South Carolinas earliest soda water manufacturers, I just had to have this extremely rare bottle. It may be the only example I ever have a shot at, as these just never show up for sale. It's not certain how many whole bottles are known, but I know of two myself. I'm sure there are probably others. It's not the cobalt pyramid, but his later brother. This one is intensely whittled, a nice iron pontil, and a beautiful deep olive green. It's likely it was blown in Baltimore. Who knows, maybe someday one of you might dig a top for me! No other damage aside from the obvious decapitation. I'm very happy to have it! []

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage (May 22, 2012)

Not as bad a price as I thought, nice addition...[]


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Jim,

 Yeah I felt it was a great buy myself. I actually expected to pay much more even so, but i'm happy to get it for what I did. []

 ~Tim


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2012)

I like it, Tim. That's a very worthwhile candidate for restoration.  ~Jim


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 22, 2012)

That's my thoughts exactly too Jim, thanks man. Maybe one day a broken top will show up down the road.

 ~Tim


----------



## sandchip (May 23, 2012)

I'm happy for you, Tim.  Helluva bottle in any condition.  I've got brokes like this one in my case with my best stuff.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 23, 2012)

I would try to find a neck on top for that beauty.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 23, 2012)

That would be awesome, thanks Jordan! Let me know if you do. []

 Thanks Jimbo, yeah sometimes we have to take what we can get, ya know! Keeps us on the hunt.

 ~Tim


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 23, 2012)

Ok, I know the story behind the Alfs, year and duration of mfg., but how does this one, in the condition it is in, more acceptable than the repaired Seedorf bottle you returned to the seller?

 I'm guessing rarity. 

 I know some people that have both examples of the Alfs in their collections, and they look sharp.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (May 23, 2012)

Ain't nothing wrong with that bottle, it just had a hard life, that's all.  Nice one, Tim!


----------



## div2roty (May 23, 2012)

I assume he bid and paid for an unaltered Seedorf and got an altered one.  

 If the price was right I would buy repaired Delaware pontil stuff, but I wouldn't want to pay full price.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Pat,

 Yes, rarity by far. The John Seedorff bottles can be had on occasion as where the Alfs bottles as you know are pretty much not found. Also in the case of the Seedorff, the seller never stated the top was repaired, knowing so or not. This one, pretty obvious of course, and one that i've wanted for quite some time. There's really not much comparison with the Seedorff and the Alfs in the respect of rarity, historical significance, and desirability.

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 23, 2012)

That's exactly what happened Matt. []

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Chuck!


----------

